# 2021 Arizona Desert Tortoise Adoptions



## PJay (Mar 3, 2021)

https://www.kold.com/2021/03/03/adopt-captive-desert-tortoise-your-new-best-friend/


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 3, 2021)

That's actually a pretty clever way to manage confiscated animals...


----------



## HoosierTort (Mar 25, 2021)

PJay said:


> https://www.kold.com/2021/03/03/adopt-captive-desert-tortoise-your-new-best-friend/


Only Arizona residents can adopt though, correct? I’ve been working with my state wildlife permit management to see about adopting one. I don’t need one from my state, but still haven’t figured out federal permits yet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2021)

HoosierTort said:


> Only Arizona residents can adopt though, correct? I’ve been working with my state wildlife permit management to see about adopting one. I don’t need one from my state, but still haven’t figured out federal permits yet.


Desert tortoises belong TO the state they live in. The person who adopts it is only the caregiver, not the owner. Desert tortoises cannot be taken out of their home state.


----------



## HoosierTort (Mar 25, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Desert tortoises belong TO the state they live in. The person who adopts it is only the caregiver, not the owner. Desert tortoises cannot be taken out of their home state.


So if they’re in another state that they’re not native to, can they be adopted?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2021)

HoosierTort said:


> So if they’re in another state that they’re not native to, can they be adopted?


Someone in


HoosierTort said:


> So if they’re in another state that they’re not native to, can they be adopted?


People in Indiana cannot adopt desert tortoises that come from California, Arizona, Utah, Nevada, etc. because the tortoises belong TO THE STATE and cannot be removed from that state.


----------

